# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjuhe Te Huaja ,Te Shqiptarizume

## PeterPan

Sa here na ka qellu qe kur jena tu fol me ndonje person dhe  ne bisede e siper i bashkojme fjalet shqipe me fjale te gjuheve te huaja. 
Bisede te kandshme  :buzeqeshje: 

uell ,mire se ju gjeta pipell..kom ktu me parlare avek moi .
dank ,siete uellkome  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## padrilla

> Sa here na ka qellu qe kur jena tu fol me ndonje person dhe  ne bisede e siper i bashkojme fjalet shqipe me fjale te gjuheve te huaja. 
> Bisede te kandshme 
> 
> uell ,mire se ju gjeta pipell..kom ktu me parlare avec moi .
> dank ,siete uellkome


uuuuu sa inat i kam kto qe flasin kshu, por jam mesuar me shqiptaret tashme, 

halla qe ka dy vjet ktu ne perendim, me pyet nje dit  a do  buke?
po i thashe, ca ka per thanger?
ajo me tha: kemi shrimp( karkalec) te fergum, kemi beans( groshe), kemi edhe cheese ( djath).


e di ca i thashe, un nuk te marr vesh se ca thu ( mgjthse anglishten e di shkelqyer), dhe i thashe
qe sa her te perdorish fjale angleze nuk do te pergjigjem, pastaj me tha kemi groshe, djath, edhe shrimp,
u pergjigja tere nerva, dhe i thashe qe shrimp nuk eshte fjale shqiptare, kshuqe nuk dua te ha aspak, dhe her tjeter nqs me flet anglisht do iku te ha ne restorant, ika ate dite ne restorant, dhe tashi personalisht mua me flet vetem shqip, sa inat i kam kto njerez.

----------


## PeterPan

hahahaah .e drejt padrilla .

por ka nga ato qe e bajne me deshire per mu duk sikur dine gjuhe te huaj dhe ja fusin gjysa gjysa.dhe kjo tem eshte per te ironizuar pak kte gja  :buzeqeshje: 



uell nuk paske mangiare karkaleca ti ,hahahah

----------


## EuroStar1

Pse e con aq gjat, ke shqiptar qe flasin shqip dhe nuk i kupton e jo kur i fusin edhe nje ciao caro mio

----------

